# For those with sensibilities...



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

...I've changed my signature to something less provocotive.

Good day to you.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2007)

For those who didn't give two shites... what was it before? =P


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

The hilarious thing here is that the quote now is just as bad, if not worse, than the previous one. Maybe you should try a harmless Annie quote like me! Girls think it's cute and guys think, "Damn, I wish I was secure enough in my manhood to quote little orphan Annie. I have to rethink my life."

How about..."...the sun will come out tomorrow." And then you can post a little  face at the bottom to show that you mean it somewhat ironically.

Or, you can go for the over-the-top ridiculousness of "...the sun will come out tomorrow" accompanied with three :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Or, if you really want to confuse the hell out of people, you can say, "the sun will come out tomorrow" with :?: :idea: :arrow: at the bottom so everyone thinks you're all cryptic and cool-like.

Or...(I'm on a roll now), "the sun will come out tomorrow..." followed by this :twisted: :twisted: which kind of implies that you're out of your mind and tomorrow is the day that you launch Operation TerraMelt.

Or, "the sun will come out tomorrow" followed by :roll: , which means that you're sitting in your room somewhere, smug and condescending, high and mighty on your throne, and looking at the world through sardonic glasses.

The choice, my friend, is yours.

s.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

LMAO :lol:

THAT is funny :lol:

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> The hilarious thing here is that the quote now is just as bad, if not worse, than the previous one.


Am I that transparent Seb?

Darren - anger is a waste of emotion. Trust me pal.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

What does your signature mean....it's so sad.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Only wasted if not used within the power wank *slowly nods*.

*Gives piRsq a tissue*


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

> WEDDINGS, n: A funeral where you can smell your own flowers. - Abrose Pierce.


Come on, that's funny.
I also like Sebastian's list of alternatives :lol:

Greg


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Damn, I wish I was secure enough in my manhood to quote little Orphan Annie....

No wait, that movie was bad. Just bad.

Also I prefer my Tool quote


----------



## Levi (Dec 28, 2005)

CECIL said:


> Damn, I wish I was secure enough in my manhood to quote little Orphan Annie....
> 
> No wait, that movie was bad. Just bad.
> 
> Also I prefer my Tool quote


Sebastian is too insecure to show his _real_ manhood. He needs all kinds of tricks and games for that :wink:


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

No, I understand his point, I'm just annoyed that I've got the songs from Annie stuck in my head now :evil:


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

> I'm just annoyed that I've got the songs from Annie stuck in my head now


GRRRRR..............SEBASTIAN!!!!! :x :x :x

I read this earlier and have now caught myself singing "Tha sun'll come out, toomorrow, blah blah blah" at least 3 times since to my daughter...and every time I realise, I THINK OF YOU!!!

You've ruined it for me...little orphan Annie will forever be linked in my mind with a little stick man beating himself to a ball of mush on his keyboard...AND YOUR NAME.

Oh god, I hope I don't call it out in my sleep. "Betcha bottom dolla" I do.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

*Darren:*_ I belive the old one was a Robin Williams (?) quote. Something along the lines of: MARRIAGE, n: Having your wallet ripped out through your genitals._

That isn't word for word mind you. I quite liked it though.

I have to agree that the new one is probably worse :lol: I like having things to chuckle about, keeps me breathing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

Thank you Suzi.

Martin sure has an interesting way with his words bless =).


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Darren said:


> Thank you Suzi.
> 
> Martin sure has an interesting way with his words bless =).


*hugs* : )


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2007)

aw  more hugs )))Hugs(((. I love da hugs!!! :mrgreen:


----------

